
Fix It: an online game to correct errors in our machine-generated transcripts - gridit
http://fixit.americanarchive.org
======
gridit
This seems pretty streamlined and well-documented, although I wonder if they
could have delayed the Facebook login. Convincing users to do your data
cleaning for you is quite the trick, like the Smithsonian _.

I wonder, what more underhanded versions of data collection are possible?
Maybe providing the opportunity to clean inline as users search the archive?

_ [https://transcription.si.edu/phyllis-diller-
cards](https://transcription.si.edu/phyllis-diller-cards)

